# Visa control at the airport



## Koality (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey guys, I am currently in a visa process but have to leave to my home country. My old visa's expiry date says 2018 but because I stopped working for my employer last year it is of course officially not valid anymore. I just would like to know if there is still a chance to travel out of the country with that visa. Are they scanning the visa at the airport or just the passport and only looking on the expiry date of your visa and you can move on? I have to go to a funeral in my home country and can't await the outcome of my current visa, if they only look on the expiry date of a visa then there is a chance that I won't get declared undesirable at the airport. Anyone experience with that recently what they exactly do at the airport?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You'll be fine.

I traveled in and out of SA on an Intracompany visa several times, despite no longer working there. Very few employers are clued up enough to inform DHA that someone is no longer an employee, and even if they did, can you really expect DHA to be able to add 2 + 2?


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

And just take a copy of your new visa's application receipt.


----------

